# Windows RT...is it possible?



## sharukh007 (Oct 15, 2011)

Do you guys know if it will be possible to port Windows RT to the HP touchpad? If possible, would it be legal to distribute?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

No and No.


----------

